

Glance: A smartwatch that you can use with your existing watch - intull
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/03/glance-is-a-smartwatch-that-you-can-use-with-your-existing-watch/

======
gcb0
Will be perfect for the fashion conscious nerd and geek. Right next to their
gshock...

